# Winter boots for riding in below zero weather



## SRriding (Oct 28, 2012)

I live in North Dakota and I have tried the rated columbia, they keep your feet warm, but, they are impossible to ride in, they dont flex and are usually too big for stirrups, I have been reading alot on the Mountain Horse boots, has any one had any experience with them?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a pair of Mountain Horse Rimfrost Rider winter boots for sale that I outgrew. They're in great shape and kept me warm in low temps. I highly recommend them. If you're interested, I posted a thread with pictures here not too long ago. Size 8.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the same in mens size 11 will sell. Great boots but seriously if it is that cold I aint riding.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have Mountain Horse boots that are alright if you have enough layers of woolies on, but honestly I have to ride in snow boots with insulation when it gets to below twenty or lower!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Classic High Handles Women's - 60153 - Bogs Footwear - The Official Website

I have these. So far they are very toasty warm at 20 degrees but they are rated to -40. Very comfy to ride in, fit in all my stirrups and I don't have any oversized ones. English and western. And I've tested their waterproofness, it's perfect all the way to the top lol.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Battery operated socks if you're only going to be out for a couple hours.

And get winter stirrups. Take your heaviest boots with you so you can size them. Well worth the price.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

You might want to give look at Ariat's new Brossard line. They're waterproof and warm.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm a White's fan !!!


----------

